# Pondering the thought of creating a Burl Tree Farm



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been pondering the thought of purchasing some land thriving with hardwoods, fencing the acreage in to keep out unwanted critics and starting my own Burl Tree Farm.

The plan: What i would do is once again fence in the area, i mean i have to have a way to keep out all of you curious ' i wanna knows…." maybe add a hot wire or two and then the fun stuff would begin. I would introduce air borne particulates of agrobacterium tumafaciens upon the trees in large doses. How would i do this is unknown at this time. As the bacteria takes it's hold and works it way into the cellular composition of the trees then the rest is simply burls, burls, and more burls for me to produce for you great bowl turners, pen makers, yada yada yada….

you get the picture..

now i need tractor trailers, huge sawmill shop and forklifts to move these beautiful creations around that i plan on shipping all over the world, maybe marry a few more ladies so that i have plenty of help…it's a joke, i love my wife…

not sure yet how the local agricultural extension offices and the bureaus of land management would feel about this, heck did i mention i was planning on building a taller fence…

hey guys let me know if you need a job, Chris


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Chris, Make sure you let me know when you start collecting them.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the idea, outside the box a bit .. may wanna check with the DEP in regard to the release of the agro-whatchamacallit stuff.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i understand you have tress on this land, but how long does it take to grow the burl…i would imagine quite a long time, but i dont know…so does anyone know…sounds like a good idea in theory…what say ye


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't quit your day job my friend.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

If I were you I wouldn't introduce Agrobacterium tumefaciens as an airborne particulate. I know, it's the traditional method, but it's just too unstable in that form and may cause arboreal leviculus. I would use Rhizobium radiobacter in paste form (Starbucks has it on sale) and gently spread it on the south-east side of every tree trunk you hope to *burl*esque. Make sure to wear gloves.

Your wife is one lucky woman.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

goodness guys it's a joke….

i was just trying to raise a laugh or two - yes i understand it would take many years for the fruit of one's labors to appear

CRISTEF- i wouldn't have to contact DEP my man, this beneficial bacteria is readily found in all soil types and I wouldn't necessarily have to utilize my cropduster. All i would have to do is figure out how to make my trees susceptible to its invasion via the soil, did i mention i was building a higher fence…(DEP)....

BIGKEV - that is the same line individuals shot at Humphrey Davy my friend and look at us now!

MIKE - you are #1 on the list to receive copious amounts of these burls bro!

chris


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

For those naysayers, I say you grow bamboo. That's fast growing, and I have ye to see bamboo burls. YOU COULD MAKE MILLIONS!!!!


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Bob you are my kind of man, lets partnership…i understand from some of my buddies that spent time in Panama that you can actually hear the bamboo growing at night as the growth nodules rub together…oh man! sounds like money bro…let's do it…


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Can we grow some bog oak burls too?

I've always wanted to grow some bog oaks, but the seeds are hard to find.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

You'd have to form a committee to work out the details.
Create pie charts and graphs to track your progress.
Raise the money to make it work.
Have a couple of elected officials in your back pocket to avoid the burl taxes.
You may want to legally change your name to "Burl".
I think the high fence has been tried somewhere before with little success.
In the end you may just want to move your burl business to another country to make a lot of money.
Best of luck….......


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Red Ryder isn't that the truth, this one hurts when laughing but that is exactly how it goes isnt' it bro? Sad, sad, sad…

Bob, that is hilarious!!!!!!

i have heard there are tons of these sweet babies on the bottom of the Roanoke River in the eastern parts of North Carolina…a couple of my buddies and I have discussed this one before, one was actually pretty serious about it…last i know he was checking on a barge for purchase down around VA naval base… lol

it could be done, my i could only imagine the WORK involved, fun but boy would it be nasty…what a unique way to fish.

how would you air-dry those babies

HEY! we could be on Dirty Jobs, oh wait-a-minute,-ditto what redryder said, "I'd have to raise the money to make it work."

chris


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I think I would grow 5 year cottonwood for pulp and buy burl form Oregon Burls ;-))


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Man, I can't wait! Just as soon as you have 7-8 black walnut burls I'll buy 'em… just make sure they are at least 36" across and 12-16" deep, I don't fool around with the little stuff. I'll send a check when they're ready…couple o' weeks?


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Nomad you don't have any sense bro? that is hilarious stuff right there.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

You mean like these









Cherry my friends


----------

